# Harrington Dilemma



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am about to purchase a new Harrington but remain conflicted as to its colour; navy or tan?

Realising that tan is the traditional choice I am tempted toward this model. However, I will be wearing it with chinos or cream moleskins and so the notion of the beige wave concerns me thus persuading me of navy. My thoughts flip-flop between the two options and so I turn to my much admired fellow members for reassurance - which would you decide upon?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Non-traditional, but lightest grey works well for me.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Shaver, I have a Navy and a Tan. If I were going to buy a new one I'd opt for the Stone color. I rarely wear the Tan since I wear Khaki colored pants so much. If I had a Stone colored jacket I could wear it with all but Stone colored pants or the lightest shaded Khaki. If you're unsure, look up photos of Dick Van **** or Steve McQuean. There are photos available with them wearing the Stone colored Harrington with Khakis.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I own old Lands' End versions of the Harrington - really good quality! - that I purchased on sale. At that price, I bought navy and khaki. I wear the navy more, but the khaki looks great with brown, forest green, and navy cords, moleskins, and chinos.

If I could only purchase one, it would be navy, so as not to exclude the bevy of khaki chinos I regularly wear...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Of your two suggestions I echo Tiger's comment that navy would pair better but I think something lighter coloured is optimal for a Harrington's intended use as a casual summer windbreaker. That's why I like the lightish grey - works fine with khakis.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Buy both


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I would say navy, given your choice of trousering.


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

I'm on team navy for your first one. Contrasts better with what your plan to pair it with.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

BTW, I am considering a Merc https://www.merc.com/menswear/jackets-coats/the-harrington-jacket

Their 'stone' version seems grey to me- how do you feel about this one Mr Balfour?

Also the 'tan' is a very dark shade and may sit well with the trousers I will be pairing the garment to?

Oh, I dunno. Decisions, decisions. ....


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

OCBD has a stunning one in a very vibrant green you can see on the WAYW thread. I'd get that one if I could find it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ And he thrifted it for just a buck fifty, If I remember correctly!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> BTW, I am considering a Merc https://www.merc.com/menswear/jackets-coats/the-harrington-jacket
> 
> Their 'stone' version seems grey to me- how do you feel about this one Mr Balfour?
> 
> ...


'Stone' looks a bit flat to me, so I would avoid (but always hard to assess over the web).

A darker tan would pair well with lighter khakis, but assuming the screen picture is true to colour would it work well with all or most of your summer trousers? Navy may still have the edge on versatility.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a thrifted izod-lacoste version in Stone and really enjoy it. For your use I would choose Navy.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

It just so happens that a vintage 1980s Lacoste Harrington in blue will be on the Exchange tomorrow....!


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Triathlete said:


> Shaver, I have a Navy and a Tan. If I were going to buy a new one I'd opt for the Stone color. I rarely wear the Tan since I wear Khaki colored pants so much. If I had a Stone colored jacket I could wear it with all but Stone colored pants or the lightest shaded Khaki. If you're unsure, look up photos of Dick Van **** or Steve McQuean. There are photos available with them wearing the Stone colored Harrington with Khakis.


This. I have two J Press Grenfell Harringtons. I wear the tan with jeans (mostly) and the blue with khakis and madras. I have an extra Made in England Baracuta in tan if you happen to be a size 38...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Over time I've found it convenient to keep both a navy and a khaki hued Baracuta in my closet to meet my every day needs for outerwear. Limiting oneself to one color or the other just will not do! At our respective ages, we should not deprive ourselves.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Triathlete said:


> Shaver, I have a Navy and a Tan. If I were going to buy a new one I'd opt for the Stone color. I rarely wear the Tan since I wear Khaki colored pants so much. If I had a Stone colored jacket I could wear it with all but Stone colored pants or the lightest shaded Khaki. If you're unsure, look up photos of Dick Van **** or Steve McQuean. There are photos available with them wearing the Stone colored Harrington with Khakis.


I also endorse the above advice. It's not a matter of tan or navy, but stone or navy. Buy the stone now, then save up and get the navy later.

To me, stone is the iconic color of the Harrington jacket. That's because I started paying attention to that jacket in 1968 when, as a 13-year-old, I faithfully tuned into the TV program "Peyton Place" twice a week. ("Peyton Place" and "Batman" had the unusual distinction of being the only prime-time network series that aired two times per week back then.) Ryan O'Neal, in character as Rodney Harrington, often wore a stone-colored Baracuta jacket (which is how the jacket got its nickname).

So I associate the Harrington most closely with stone. Not tan. Not navy.

Stone.

I've seen photos of Steve McQueen wearing a navy Harrington (how come it's not nicknamed a "Rodney"?). It's a good-looking jacket. But I think he looks slightly better in the photos in which he's wearing the stone version.

I like tan, dark green, and burgundy Harringtons, too. But my first and second choices would be stone and navy, respectively.

By the way, normally I wouldn't have been interested in Peyton Place because it was neither a sitcom nor a spy show. However, during the 1968-69 TV season I did get hooked on that show because my burgeoning hormones were absolutely, hopelessly in love with not one, not two, but three of the gorgeous actresses who had recurring roles in the show: Barbara Parkins, Diana Hyland, and--my favorite--the very blonde Joyce Jillson. In true soap opera fashion, there were always several story lines going on at the same time. In one of them, the town's handsome young priest and Joyce Jillson's character were falling slowly, slowly in love with each other. (Everything happens slowly in soap operas.) One week they embraced. One week they kissed. All the while, they were fighting their conflicting emotions and mutual guilt. Watching the vulnerable Joyce Jillson character struggle with her feelings each week was sweet, drawn-out agony.

Then the show went off the air. My triple crush ended, but not my fond memories of those three women.

Stone. (See--I didn't forget the point of the thread. You thought I forgot the point. But I didn't forget the point.)


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Another option (for some) might be the Orvis "weatherbreaker," which is light wool tweed with cotton lining. I've been wearing mine a lot lately:


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

gamma68 said:


>


That's the ticket.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Orvis windbreaker looks great.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Shaver said:


> BTW, I am considering a Merc https://www.merc.com/menswear/jackets-coats/the-harrington-jacket.


Shaver, I'm curious whether you noticed the "M" logo that is on the left chest of the Merc jackets you linked. I think I'd personally opt not to have a chest logo, but I realize that's a personal preference.

The closest thing to a Harrington jacket in my closet is this suede Orvis jacket that I bought on sale some years ago at the NY Midtown Orvis.


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

Merc is notorious for poor quality tat. I really wouldn't recommend them to anyone, although I do not actually have experience of their Harringtons.

Now that Baracuta has gone to the dogs I'm not sure who else to recommend, but better options are certainly out there.

Re. colours - blue is far more versatile ime, but that's because I wear chinos a lot. 

In all honesty I'm presently trying to find a decent cream mac, after which I intend to retire both my Harringtons, as they are not very waterproof nor do they keep me very warm (the neck is problematic). And of course they cannot be worn over a jacket (sportscoat). They do look good though, being Baracutas (old), but still.


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

I can happily find out for you who does a decent Harry in the UK.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Yuca, I would appreciate that. 

I tried a couple on today, to judge the colour, and they seemed too long in both the arms and the body compared to the version I kicked around in whilst still a young whippersnapper. ....


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Shaver said:


> I tried a couple on today, to judge the colour, and they seemed too long in both the arms and the body compared to the version I kicked around in whilst still a young whippersnapper. ....


It does indeed seem that today's casual clothes are significantly larger than their conterparts of yesteryear. Of course, that's because people are significantly larger. At least in America. People here are generally huge relative to the populace of 50 and more years ago. Not necessarily a lot taller, but a lot wider.

As a fan of the Dick Van **** Show, which ran on network television from 1961 to 1966, I was intrigued when I learned only about a year ago that during the initial run of his show, there was a line of cardigan sweaters under the Dick Van **** label. That made sense, since Van **** wore cardigan sweaters on his show so often. But until a couple of months ago, I had never seen any of those sweaters with my own eyeballs.

Then one afternoon, while browsing in a second-hand clothing store on Grant Street in San Francisco's North Beach neighborhood, I saw, for the first time, in person, a real Dick Van **** cardigan. It had wide orange and brown vertical stripes on the front, and the back was a solid burnt orange. It was a size medium. In perfect condition. And very, very Dick Van ****-ish. Size medium sweaters, coats, and casual shirts fit me just fine. But when I tried on this medium Van **** cardigan, I was surprised by how snug it was. By today's standards it would be a small--perhaps even an extra small. In 1964 or thereabouts, when the sweater first would have gone on sale, fast food and processed foods were still something of a novelty--or in any case just a sometime thing for most people--so a medium sweater back then didn't need to be as big as a medium now.

Same with Shaver's beloved Harrington's, I guess.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ The Van **** cardigan might have shrunk somewhat if it had ever been washed. But generally speaking, you're right. People were smaller 50 years ago. This point really hit home when I saw some late 40s/early 50s US military uniforms at a vintage clothing store.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

FLMike said:


> Shaver, I'm curious whether you noticed the "M" logo that is on the left chest of the Merc jackets you linked. I think I'd personally opt not to have a chest logo, but I realize that's a personal preference.


You are quite right Mike, ordinarily I would disdain any visible logo on clothing but was prepared to overlook this one. However, given Yuca's appraisal of the brand generally I shall now be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Another option (for some) might be the Orvis "weatherbreaker," which is light wool tweed with cotton lining. I've been wearing mine a lot lately:


This really is a lovely item gamma. The Orvis site is only revealing a cotton blend model now - but they too are tempting.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Charles Dana said:


> It does indeed seem that today's casual clothes are significantly larger than their conterparts of yesteryear. Of course, that's because people are significantly larger. At least in America. People here are generally huge relative to the populace of 50 and more years ago. Not necessarily a lot taller, but a lot wider.
> 
> As a fan of the Dick Van **** Show, which ran on network television from 1961 to 1966, I was intrigued when I learned only about a year ago that during the initial run of his show, there was a line of cardigan sweaters under the Dick Van **** label. That made sense, since Van **** wore cardigan sweaters on his show so often. But until a couple of months ago, I had never seen any of those sweaters with my own eyeballs.
> 
> ...


This is very annoying to me. I might as well get a tatty cheap cagoule pac-a-mac from a discount outdoors centre than an ill fitting Harrington. The essence of the style of a bomber jacket is that it sits just below the waist not half way down the crotch.


----------



## HOOT (Aug 19, 2012)

Yuca said:


> Now that Baracuta has gone to the dogs I'm not sure who else to recommend, but better options are certainly out there.


What's wrong with the current Baracuta Harringtons? aside from the price.


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

They've 'updated' the style. Updated as in ruined.


----------



## HOOT (Aug 19, 2012)

What do those 'updates' consist of? I'm wondering since I was thinking of picking one up.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

HOOT said:


> What do those 'updates' consist of? I'm wondering since I was thinking of picking one up.


I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaver said:


> This really is a lovely item gamma. The Orvis site is only revealing a cotton blend model now - but they too are tempting.


You're right. It appears Orvis no longer offers its tweed "weatherbreaker." However, Orvis currently has a lightweight nylon/cotton version in tan, navy, red, green:

https://www.orvis.com/p/weatherbreaker-jacket/1z5b


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Shaver, are the Combat Jackets in the link I've provided an option? I know they may not be exact to specifications, most notably the lack of a rear vent. However, I love mine (Navy Blue) and feel they represent a great value in a Harrington Jacket. Heck, at these prices, you can stock up on all possible colors

https://www.bennevisclothing.com/Jackets-Coats/Harrington-Jacket


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

HOOT said:


> What do those 'updates' consist of? I'm wondering since I was thinking of picking one up.


I imagine that the G9s in the US may be from before an Italian company bought Baracuta and changed the G9. In which case of course, you have nothing to worry about. Simply compare the photo of what you want to buy with the current G9 photos on the Baracuta site. For example, I really couldn't imagine the likes of O'Connell's stocking the new ones, and I think they're the type of shop that is happy to hold stock for many years. So they probably have the classics.

Also there is a long tradition of British retailers having higher quality goods solely available for export to the US. The only example I can think of right now is the Burberrys Trench 21, which was the best trench Burberrys did and was only exported to your shores. In other words, anyone over here (UK) wanting the best British trenchcoat had to get one that had been imported twice. So there is a possibility that someone in the US has arranged with Baracuta that they continue making decent G9s that are only available on your side of the Atlantic. It's doubtful but possible - more likely though is that you have shops with old stock. The changes only occurred a year or 2 ago.

To see exactly what has been changed, as I said, the Baracuta site will have photos. The pockets in particular are dreadful. The ruining of the classic was accompanied by a price hike - and they were already well overpriced.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

gamma68 said:


> You're right. It appears Orvis no longer offers its tweed "weatherbreaker." However, Orvis currently has a lightweight nylon/cotton version in tan, navy, red, green:
> 
> https://www.orvis.com/p/weatherbreaker-jacket/1z5b


I have one of the Orvis' Tweed Weather Breaker jackets in the closet that I fear I shall never again have the opportunity to wear. I think it was worn on a total of three occasions. What size do you wear Mr. Shaver?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> You're right. It appears Orvis no longer offers its tweed "weatherbreaker." However, Orvis currently has a lightweight nylon/cotton version in tan, navy, red, green:
> 
> https://www.orvis.com/p/weatherbreaker-jacket/1z5b


They are tempting and so is this 'sale item' which I must pretend that I have not seen......


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Triathlete said:


> Shaver, are the Combat Jackets in the link I've provided an option? I know they may not be exact to specifications, most notably the lack of a rear vent. However, I love mine (Navy Blue) and feel they represent a great value in a Harrington Jacket. Heck, at these prices, you can stock up on all possible colors
> 
> https://www.bennevisclothing.com/Jackets-Coats/Harrington-Jacket


Thank you Triathlete. At the price they are absolutely worth a try. What's more the length, as published on the website, seems reasonable. I have ordered a navy and will report back once received.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> I have one of the Orvis' Tweed Weather Breaker jackets in the closet that I fear I shall never again have the opportunity to wear. I think it was worn on a total of three occasions. What size do you wear Mr. Shaver?


PM sent.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's an interesting, but expensive, option I ran across recently.

I got a high-end catalog in the mail - maus & hoffman - and i saw that they offer a made in USA version of the G9 harrington jacket (for $325):

https://www.mausandhoffman.com/p_19398RRJ+54+M1.aspx

They call it a "Cruiser Poplin Jacket", but it has all the exact details of a traditional G9. Overall, this company has an interesting assortment of very expensive clothes.


----------



## gsgolf54 (Jan 9, 2012)

O'Connell's sold out of their remaining Baracutas and are now stocking an American made version which looks very, very similar to the original. Price may be a deterrent as they list for $325.


----------



## gsgolf54 (Jan 9, 2012)

This example from Maus and Hoffman looks to be the exact one O'Connell's is carrying. Details and lining appear to be the same and both are UA sourced.


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

gsgolf54 said:


> O'Connell's sold out of their remaining Baracutas and are now stocking an American made version which looks very, very similar to the original. Price may be a deterrent as they list for $325.


I can guess why - they know their clientele wouldn't be happy with the new updated Baracuta versions.


----------



## HOOT (Aug 19, 2012)

gsgolf54 said:


> O'Connell's sold out of their remaining Baracutas and are now stocking an American made version which looks very, very similar to the original. Price may be a deterrent as they list for $325.


So the current O'Connell ones aren't actually made by Baracuta, right? I guess the fact that they call them 'Baracuta' on their online store is a bit confusing.



gsgolf54 said:


> This example from Maus and Hoffman looks to be the exact one O'Connell's is carrying. Details and lining appear to be the same and both are UA sourced.


They do seem identical from the photos. Though the Maus & Hoffman is a poly/cotton blend whilst the O'Connells is 100% cotton, according to their respective descriptions.



Yuca said:


> I can guess why - they know their clientele wouldn't be happy with the new updated Baracuta versions.


I'm honestly having a hard time noticing the differences online. Does it come down to the fit/cut more than anything else? With the O'connell's being more faithful to the original of course. I also saw Baracuta introduced a heritage version called the 'Original G9' which I wasn't aware of up until now, supposedly based on their historic archives.

*O'Connell's Harrington
*- 100% Cotton (Outer & Lining)
- Made in the USA










*Baracuta G9 Modern Classic
*- 50% Poly / 50% Cotton (Outer & Lining)
- Made in England










*
Baracuta G9 Original
*- 100% Cotton (Outer & Lining)
- Made in England


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

HOOT said:


> I'm honestly having a hard time noticing the differences online. Does it come down to the fit/cut more than anything else? With the O'connell's being more faithful to the original of course. I also saw Baracuta introduced a heritage version called the 'Original G9' which I wasn't aware of up until now, supposedly based on their historic archives.


I have a G9 that's about a decade old and looks similar to the G9 Original above, although I think on mine the pockets are not as far back. Hard to say from that photo, and anyway mine might be different to those from decades ago. However I'm certain that the tag only came into play a decade or 2 ago, meaning the Original can't be that authentic.

The G9 Modern Classic is not that different, but those pockets are hideous and ruin it - the pockets being a highly focal and significant part of its appeal.

The O'C's one looks good but I'm not sure if the pockets are quite right.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

*Ben Sherman Harrington*

Any thoughts on this Ben Sherman jacket ? I'm currently thinking about that one or the Orvis, in navy.

https://www.bensherman.com/ben-sherman-cotton-harrington/detail.php?p=992839


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe in the US Sherman is seen as exotic due to being imported, but I can assure you their stuff is trash. Including that Harrington. I'd take Orvis any time - I'm sure Orvis is not what it used to be, but even so it still has its moments. And the Harrington reflects that - I wouldn't personally pay $169 for nylon but it does look reasonable, and the nylon I assume increases its waterproof qualities. From the front it has the classic look, but the back is wrong - overall not bad. I can't think of a better alternative without going vintage or trying a Baracuta Original (which I've not looked at properly).

Cheap vintage Van Heusen Baracutas can be found - not pure cotton but they do have the original style.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

My thanks to Triathlete, this Combat model is exactly that which I was seeking.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Shaver, that jacket looks superb. And as far as my advice, even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and again. I'm glad it worked out for you.



Shaver said:


> My thanks to Triathlete, this Combat model is exactly that which I was seeking.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congratulations ! That really is a nice jacket :thumbs-up:
I also agree with your your choice of color - the navy looks great !

I hesitate to pull the trigger on it, because shipping to the US is half the price of the jacket ( 36 GBP + 18 GBP Shipping to US ). Without any way to try it on, I'll be stuck if I don't get the sizing right or like the fit.

I'm leaning towards the Orvis jacket because there's an Orvis store near me that has them in stock in navy and khaki. There's a lot to be said for the ability to evaluate them first-hand and try them for fit.



Shaver said:


> My thanks to Triathlete, this Combat model is exactly that which I was seeking.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Perfect fit, Shaver. Congrats.

I take it you found the website's size chart measurements to be accurate?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Thank you, I am extremely pleased with it. 

The measurements as published on the website are accurate to within half an inch - having just taken a tape to the jacket.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Color 8 said:


> Congratulations ! That really is a nice jacket :thumbs-up:
> I also agree with your your choice of color - the navy looks great !
> 
> I hesitate to pull the trigger on it, because shipping to the US is half the price of the jacket ( 36 GBP + 18 GBP Shipping to US ). Without any way to try it on, I'll be stuck if I don't get the sizing right or like the fit.
> ...


If it assists you, I am 5' 10" with a 38 chest wearing the medium offering.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Shaver said:


> My thanks to Triathlete, this Combat model is exactly that which I was seeking.


 I wondered how the combat models looked. Gonna order a Navy and a Stone. Love how it looks on you. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I am 5' 8" with a 39"'chest and also wear the medium.



Shaver said:


> If it assists you, I am 5' 10" with a 38 chest wearing the medium offering.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Shaver said:


> If it assists you, I am 5' 10" with a 38 chest wearing the medium offering.





Triathlete said:


> I am 5' 8" with a 39"'chest and also wear the medium.


Yes, thank you - it will assist me in staying motivated to lose another 20 pounds :biggrin: .

Seriously, I went to the Orvis store to try theirs on, and liked it so much that I bought it on the spot. I like the fit - it is very good through the torso and arms IMO, and the length comes to just below my belt. The length is second in importance only to the overall size to me, because (like you) I absolutely can't stand for a jacket like this to hang halfway down my crotch / backside. It's a pet peeve of mine.

I'd prefer 100% cotton but the material has a very nice hand and may be somewhat more weatherproof / durable. I'd also prefer a vented back but the jacket is lightweight enough that I don't anticipate it will be overly warm, and it's not a deal-breaker in any event.

It also helped that Orvis is offering a $25 discount on purchases over $50, both online and in-store (through May 3), which brought it a little closer to my comfort zone.

All-in-all, I'm really pleased with it. Thank you to everyone who contributed to this great thread :beer: !


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^As to temperature regulation, one of the fine attributes of the Harrington is that it looks equally stylish unzipped in warm weather and fully zipped and buttoned on cold drizzly days. The English spring being what it is I had occasion to experience both these climes at the weekend just passed.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Color 8 said:


> Any thoughts on this Ben Sherman jacket ? I'm currently thinking about that one or the Orvis, in navy.
> 
> https://www.bensherman.com/ben-sherman-cotton-harrington/detail.php?p=992839





Yuca said:


> Maybe in the US Sherman is seen as exotic due to being imported, but I can assure you their stuff is trash. Including that Harrington. .


I own that exact Ben Sherman Harrington, as well as a recent Baracuta G4 (the model without the elastic banding).

I don't feel the Ben Sherman is "trash" at all. Yes, it's mass produced in China, but - to a US audience - I would say the quality is similar to what you would expect from somewhere like Banana Republic. In other words, a good bit better than dreck from somewhere like Kohls or Target. Maybe Yuca has negative thoughts about Ben Sherman due to the type of people that wear it in the UK (chavs?).

Yes, the Baracuta does feel a bit more premium, but no overwhelmingly so. One difference is that the Baracuta collar stands up better, and is much taller in the back...the Ben Sherman collar gets short in the back, which I don't feel looks as good overall.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The fabric used to make the shell of the Baracuta is pretty substantial and feels much more sturdy than the ubiquitous fashion knock offs available through the likes of Banana Republic and the like. The fabric of the latter are quite flimsy. Also, the elastic used in the Batacuta's hem is far more substantial and heavy duty than the latter's. 

The question is, is it worth the premium and I suppose the answer is as unique and individual as any other choice when value is at question.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I have been tempted to try one of the cheap ebay offerings.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HARRINGTON...hash=item2a4bed1fb4:m:m9ObkcTPVXPGUc4P2Ngl4nQ

I have no delusions of quality, but for the price, it could be a fun beater jacket.


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

alkydrinker said:


> I own that exact Ben Sherman Harrington, as well as a recent Baracuta G4 (the model without the elastic banding).
> 
> I don't feel the Ben Sherman is "trash" at all. Yes, it's mass produced in China, but - to a US audience - I would say the quality is similar to what you would expect from somewhere like Banana Republic. In other words, a good bit better than dreck from somewhere like Kohls or Target. Maybe Yuca has negative thoughts about Ben Sherman due to the type of people that wear it in the UK (chavs?).
> 
> Yes, the Baracuta does feel a bit more premium, but no overwhelmingly so. One difference is that the Baracuta collar stands up better, and is much taller in the back...the Ben Sherman collar gets short in the back, which I don't feel looks as good overall.


Sorry to diss your jacket. Sherman is not exactly a 'chav' brand (afaik) although it does have 'beer boy' associations, however I have at least 1 good friend who wears Shermans (their shirts) and he's neither a chav nor a beer boy. My problem with the brand is that, since its inception in the 60s, it has always sold a poor version of something good - the original Sherman shirts from the 60s were copies of US BDs (apparently Career Club) but without the soft collar and with certain naff details added.

Not that that matters if they produce something good, and maybe the Sherman Harrington is as you claim almost as good as the G9, however personally in the photos I think it look nasty.

Then again, maybe with high quality kit (e.g. high rise chinos and an old Brooks Makers BD) it would look fine. It's hard for me to be objective as I have gone off the Harrington in general.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Shaver said:


> My thanks to Triathlete, this Combat model is exactly that which I was seeking.


Those pics could've been taken 40 years ago and it still looks fantastic. It's a timeless design. Well done.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have two McGregor Drizzlers, navy and tan, bought years ago from Sierra Trading Post for an ridiculous price.

Every couple of years I give them a shot of Scotch Guard.

Very useful jackets.

I see a McGregor website that offers them for 179 Euros, which is a little over $200 US, which strikes me as too much for a windbreaker.

At eBay, here's one that is very similar to mine: 

And another, which the seller thinks will make you look like James Dean in a rockabilly band:


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I just opened a package from Orvis, and pulled out this XL, which is correlated with sizes 46-48 on their website. Uh, the armpit-to-armpit measurement is 28"! Judging from all the photos, a windbreaker should be fairly close to the body, and would be worn over a sweater at most, right? Meaning I have to send this back...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Not been your week, I'm afraid. Yes, for return.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Balfour said:


> ^ Not been your week, I'm afraid. Yes, for return.


XL does _not_ mean what it used to mean.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^True dat, 
but Orvis has generally been known for selling 'oversized' garments. It looks like a large might provide you with the perfect fit! Good hunting.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I bought one in Navy to see what it was like, Pockets did not hold up to my keys and other sharps. It is a great look with tan khakis. I would try a Tan next and replace the Navy. Medium fit my 5-8 158 then. Probably had it for 6 months.


Tom Buchanan said:


> I have been tempted to try one of the cheap ebay offerings.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HARRINGTON...hash=item2a4bed1fb4:m:m9ObkcTPVXPGUc4P2Ngl4nQ
> 
> I have no delusions of quality, but for the price, it could be a fun beater jacket.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

The Orvis Weatherbreaker, size L! I concluded the week by successfully spending money!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^The previous pic you posted suffered from much the same issues as I was bemoaning at the head of this thread. This model, however, is just the ticket!

If I may offer a little friendly advice though - put the collar up! I guarantee you it is much more stylish.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Grayland said:


> Those pics could've been taken 40 years ago and it still looks fantastic. It's a timeless design. Well done.


Amusingly enough I do have a photo of me wearing a Harry that was taken just shy of 40 years ago. However, I am also sporting a 'mohican' haircut (and converse trainers) so it is probably best not publicised.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

SlideGuitarist said:


> ... I concluded the week by successfully spending money!


:rock:


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Shaver said:


> ^The previous pic you posted suffered from much the same issues as I was bemoaning at the head of this thread. This model, however, is just the ticket!
> 
> If I may offer a little friendly advice though - put the collar up! I guarantee you it is much more stylish.


I don't know if I've achieved a Shaverian degree of rakishness here, but it's a start. The shirt is the "new, improved" Brooks Bros. lavender university stripe, which I love.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

University stripe (or as we English prefer Bengal stripe) is my favourite. 

As to collar up/down- in the unlikely event that my word is insufficient then Google Steve Mcqueen and Clark Kent and decide for yourselves.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

_Grats !_ - the Size 'L' looks great on you .

I also had to size down on the jacket until the length was right. At the correct length it is somewhat blousey on me, but I'm not looking for a close fit on a windbreaker (or anything else, actually).

I bought _both _of those exact items in the last few weeks. How do you like them ?

I like the jacket - it's been raining off-and-on since I got it, and it's been completely weatherproof and care-free. I 100% agree that the stand collar must be worn standing :thumbs-up:

I got the new Brooks shirts in white, purple / white and aqua / white during the recent shirt sale + F&F sale. With both discounts stacked, it was a good time to try them IMO.

I _love_ the colors and the weight of the material, and they look great without a tie.
I will _occasionally _wear an OCBD _with_ a tie, but I haven't figured out how to properly wear the softer collars with a tie for best effect yet.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I don't know if I've achieved a Shaverian degree of rakishness here, but it's a start. The shirt is the "new, improved" Brooks Bros. lavender university stripe, which I love.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I too have a Combat model and I am very pleased with it. That being said I also have two very old original Baracuta jackets, one in Navy and one in cream. They are top notch and I still wear them for ULTRA casual beat up denim days. (Because they're pretty well thrashed.)

I'd like to purchased a new pair of originals but the cost is beyond justifiable. I'm even considering giving one of my old originals to Joe Hemrajani and having him make a couple for me.

Regards,


----------

